
Wait, is dark mode bad for productivity? - behnamoh
https://zapier.com/blog/dark-mode-bad-productivity/
======
greatgib
So good article! That is again a good example of the "hype" based features
that big tech companies are pushing on us without real scientific
justification.

~~~
behnamoh
I would argue that the majority of "AI" is also hyped. It's neither A nor I!

